# Obama one nation to be a national monument?



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm afraid some folks are delusional. When what freedoms we have have been taken away by arrogant politicians, then they will understand in retrospect.


----------



## wolfkiller (Mar 23, 2010)

You know guys its time you pull up your boot straps, get out, and get to work! stop sitting around cryin how things are soooo bad for you because of Obama this, Obama that. If your sitting there typing on a computor about how crappy your little life is because of who's the president your just making excuses and u will be a failure no matter who the president is! Stop expecting your president to be the provider of the perfect life situation for you! So get out and get to work and STOP CRYIN!


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

wolfkiller said:


> You know guys its time you pull up your boot straps, get out, and get to work! stop sitting around cryin how things are soooo bad for you because of Obama this, Obama that. If your sitting there typing on a computor about how crappy your little life is because of who's the president your just making excuses and u will be a failure no matter who the president is! Stop expecting your president to be the provider of the perfect life situation for you! So get out and get to work and STOP CRYIN!


This move toward Socialism has been going on for years. It just so happens that Obama is the most Socialist/Marxist president we've ever had.
Again, if anyone can show us where Socialism/Marxism has worked for any country, then maybe some would rethink it. For me, I didn't see much difference between the 2 myself.
Republicans have trampled our rights as well. There is one thing for sure, if you like high taxation, more government control, and the undermining of our Constitution, then Obama is the main man. Romney would only have been slightly better.
Kinda like choosing between *Socialist* and *Socialist Light*.

It is really sad for America that those 2 gents ever made it to the ballot. Tells you a lot about our nation. President Bush was bad enough...now we got even a worse president.


----------



## wolfkiller (Mar 23, 2010)

did you ever think this 20 yr long political hurricane that the 2 sides of the media has the whole country spinning in really dont matter anyway? what im seeing is our day in the sunshine is coming to a close. other nations on this planet are coming up and they are much bigger than us and they will not let us get in their way. with manufacturing all but dead and the republicans fighting anything along high tech jobs(something that kept America ahead for a long time before)and technology we are finnished.
all we have left are the vultures swooping down upon us getting the leftovers that the lions/rich have not consumed...


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I agree with your post there, but I have to say that both parties have sold us out ..plain and simple.
But I believe the biggest threat that America has is the moral decay of our nation as a whole, even secular history proves that a nation that turns the direction we've gone will crumble from within.
I certainly dont think the Republicans or Democrats either one are leading us in the right direction.


----------



## twistedmetall (Aug 3, 2012)

wolfkiller said:


> did you ever think this 20 yr long political hurricane that the 2 sides of the media has the whole country spinning in really dont matter anyway? what im seeing is our day in the sunshine is coming to a close. other nations on this planet are coming up and they are much bigger than us and they will not let us get in their way. with manufacturing all but dead and the republicans fighting anything along high tech jobs(something that kept America ahead for a long time before)and technology we are finnished.
> all we have left are the vultures swooping down upon us getting the leftovers that the lions/rich have not consumed...


 Republicans fighting anything along high tech jobs? Someone has been pissing down your back and you think its rain. The Pipeline alone could employ alot of hungry americans, Romney had a pretty solid plan for the economy that made sence. Obamas plan is to put the kinks to any jobs that will help our economy


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

wolfkiller said:


> You know guys its time you pull up your boot straps, get out, and get to work! stop sitting around cryin how things are soooo bad for you because of Obama this, Obama that. If your sitting there typing on a computor about how crappy your little life is because of who's the president your just making excuses and u will be a failure no matter who the president is! Stop expecting your president to be the provider of the perfect life situation for you! So get out and get to work and STOP CRYIN!


get real fool. wHY AND THE HELL DONT ANY POLITICIANS do anything to stop the welfare freaks.I personal and tired of paying for lazy ass scum bags/


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

The Dow alone lost 314 points the day after he was elected. There’s a tsunami coming and if you didn’t think this election had consequences, just wait.


----------



## wolfkiller (Mar 23, 2010)

guys, Romney and Ryan couldnt even win their very own states, what does that tell ya? also the great state of Texas which you all hold so dearly to your hearts is gonna go blue sooner than later. yea all them thar mexicans (20 million) Bush 43 let come in(the most in any presidents history!) are comin out to vote and all their kids, n they have lots of em are all gonna be voting in the next few years....kinda funny that those great conservative leaders which you seem to trust so much are screwing you the worst!


----------



## ElkGetr (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, it seems to me that Bro-Bama is just a puppet of the Democratic party. The face of the party. Not suprising really. As most political leaders are; get along with the party or else. And that is not good for this country. Curve1 seems to have a solid handle on this subject. I'm out.


----------

